# Fischen im Reefbereich



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

wie angeregt mal ein Versuch der Klassifizierung der unterschiedlichen Arten zu fischen. Beim Fischen im Reefbereich fischt man in recht flachem Wasser mit Koedern die geschleppt oder geworfen werden, i.d.R auf boese bunte Riffbewohner. 
Das Fischen ist in der Regel light tackle fischen, d.h. meist im <=30LBS Bereich, in Ausnahmefaellen bis 50LBS.

Zielfische sind z.B. der oft genannte GT (=Giant Trevally) oder Reef bass.

Wenn jemand dazu Erkenntnisse zu dieser Art des Fischens sowie Fotos von bunten Fischen hat, vielleicht hier hereinstellen...

Werde nachher auch noch mal nach ein paar Pix schauen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Hier ist ein klassischer Bewohner des Reef-Bereiches: Der Red Bass.

Habe selten eine Fisch erlebt, der so kaempft. 
Der Fisch hat uebrigends Gift im Koerper - daher darf man ihn auf keinen Fall essen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Wie schwer war denn der "Barsch", Ansgar? Doch gut und gerne 30 Kilo, oder?

Ist der Red Bass überhaupt nicht genießbar oder gibt es einen Trick ihn für die Küche zu präparieren?


----------



## basswalt (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

spannende berichte. als binnenländer kann ich nur staunen..


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schwer war denn der "Barsch", Ansgar? Doch gut und gerne 30 Kilo, oder?
> 
> Ist der Red Bass überhaupt nicht genießbar oder gibt es einen Trick ihn für die Küche zu präparieren?




Nee, ganz so gross nicht, glaube 20kg ist die absolute Hoechstgrenze fuer diesen spezifische Art, natuerlich gibt es hunderte andere Arten, groessere und kleinere...

Ne, garnicht essen - oder genau einmal ) (das war es dann)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Kai D90 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Wiesl gaffst Du ihn wenn man ihn eh nicht verwerten kann?


----------



## Ansgar (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*



			
				Kai D90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiesl gaffst Du ihn wenn man ihn eh nicht verwerten kann?




Hi Kai,

wenn Du genau hinschaust, siehst Du, dass das Gaff nur durchs Maul geschoben ist, der Fisch also nicht an einer lebenswichtigen Stelle getroffen ist. Der Versuch ihn von Hand zu landen schlug wegen der hohen Reeling des Gameboates und der Fischgroesse (und der Rueckenflossen-Stacheln) fehl. Der Fisch hat (daher natuerlich) nicht geblutet und ist in guter Kondition davon geschwommen. 

Einen Fisch mit Gift im Koerper willst Du auch nicht bei Dir im Boot rumspringen haben mit der Gefahr, dass er Dich verletzt. Da ist schon Vorsicht angezeigt.

Wir haetten natuerlich auch die Schnur abschneiden koennen und den Fisch dann mit dem Rapala Wobbler im Maul weiterschwimmen lassen, auf die Gefahr hin, dass er verludert - haettest Du das fisch - gerechter gefunden?

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Warst Du nicht neulich auf Mauritius - hast Du nicht noch ein paar schoene Foto zum hier reinstellen?


----------



## Kai D90 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Ok, hast recht.
Ja ich war auf mauritius. Muß mal die Bilder suchen und die tage einstellen.

Grüße,Kai


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*



			
				Kai D90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, hast recht.
> Ja ich war auf mauritius. Muß mal die Bilder suchen und die tage einstellen.
> 
> Grüße,Kai



Aber fix!!! Wir warten!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Flatfischer (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Den Red Bass (oder Red Snapper) kann man sehr wohl essen; er ist sogar eine absolute Delikatesse!! Auf einem Malediventrip war er unser absolutes Leibgericht. Giftig kann der Fisch wie jeder andere Raubfisch der Tropen auch durch eine Ciguateravergiftung werden (näheres hierzu http://www.m-ww.de/meldungen/news_archive.html?id=760). Hierfür ist der Red Bass allerdings wohl sehr anfällig. Die Einheimischen wissen sehr genau, ob und wann die Fische nicht essbar sind. Auf den Bahamas im allgemeinen auch keine großen Barrakudas vom Außenriff gegessen; auf den Flats gefangene Fische sehr wohl.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*



			
				Flatfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einem Malediventrip war er unser absolutes Leibgericht.


Hallo Flatfischer!
Willkommen an Board! Wann warst Du auf den Malediven, kannst Du da mal etwas mehr berichten. Fliege im Februar für 2 Wochen hin.


----------



## Ansgar (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*



			
				Flatfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Den Red Bass (oder Red Snapper) kann man sehr wohl essen; er ist sogar eine absolute Delikatesse!! Auf einem Malediventrip war er unser absolutes Leibgericht. Giftig kann der Fisch wie jeder andere Raubfisch der Tropen auch durch eine Ciguateravergiftung werden (näheres hierzu http://www.m-ww.de/meldungen/news_archive.html?id=760). Hierfür ist der Red Bass allerdings wohl sehr anfällig. Die Einheimischen wissen sehr genau, ob und wann die Fische nicht essbar sind. Auf den Bahamas im allgemeinen auch keine großen Barrakudas vom Außenriff gegessen; auf den Flats gefangene Fische sehr wohl.



Moin Flatfischer,

Der Red Snapper und der Red Bass sind zwei unterschiedliche Fische.

Guck Dir mal genau die Schwanzflosse der beiden Fische an -  das ist der eindeutigste Weg der Unterscheidung. In jeder Informationsquelle, die mir zur Verfuegung steht, ist der Red Bass als posionous - also giftig aufgefuehrt.

Die Skipper hier in OZ wissen eigentlich sonst ueber die Fische vor ihrer Haustuer gut bescheid, und "mein Skipper" haette den Fisch mit der Kneifzange nicht angefasst...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Flatfischer (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Hallo Sailfisch,
ich war schon zweimal auf den Malediven; einmal im November für eine Woche (schlechte Fänge) und dies Jahr im Februar (gute Fänge!). 2005 gehts Ende Februar wieder für zwei Wochen hin. Viele Infos über díe Malediven findest Du unter der Dir ja bekannten Homepage www.wildfins.de. Unter http://www.wildfins.de/tzone/tzoneset.htm findest Du bei den Videos auch seit ein paar Tagen einen Film über das Popping vom letzten Trip. Das Schnittgewicht beim Popping lag bei ca. 18 Pfund; der größte Fisch hatte 35 Pfund. Du hast ja schon mehrfach Anfragen zum Gerät gestellt: 3-Meter-Ruten (wie im Video gezeigt), sind aufgrund des langen Hebels im Drill sehr anstrengend; ich lege mir für den nächsten Trip eine speziell für das Popping entwickelte Ocean Seafighter von Penn in 2,40 Meter zu (extreme Weitwürfe sind nicht erforderlich). Bei den Rollen kann ich Dir zusätzlich zur Stella auch zu den Penn-Spinnfisher-Modellen raten. Andere Rollen mögen auch gehen; bei GT´s sind Kompromisse und Experimente beim Gerät aber meist ein böser Fehler (das sind keine Fische sondern Monster mit Flossen!!!). Beim Popping wurden neben GT´s auch Bluefin-Trevallys, Snapper und ein Bonito gefangen. Daneben ist auch ein Hai dem Popper gefolgt und wir hatten zwei Fehlbisse von Sails (drei Sails sind direkt am Boot aufgetaucht und wurden natürlich angeworfen).  Popper erhalten wir in Male direkt vom Bootseigner zu günstigen Preisen (ca. 10 US $/Stück). Solltet Ihr ggf. auch von Land aus angeln: Im Flachwasser verscheuchen Popper die Fischer! Hier würde ich mit Blinkern (mit sehr stabilen Haken und Springringen!) fischen. Tips wie Meerforellenwobbler sind auf GT´s eín Witz; die werden beim Biss zu Sägespänen verarbeitet oder die Haken werden sofort plattgebissen (dies ist kein Witz!). Wir haben bis zum Mittag immer mit der Fliegenrute auf den Flats (Flachwassergebieten) gefischt; hier waren Bluefin-Trevallies neben diversen anderen Arten die Hauptbeute. Schleppen haben wir nur nebenher beim Wechsel der Angelgebiete betrieben; hier waren sinkende Wobbler eindeutig die besten Köder. Neben einigen Wahoos (bis 50 Pfund) haben wir meist kleinere Tunfische gefangen. Beim Einkurbeln eines kleinen Bonitojigs ist mir direkt am Boot noch ein Sail draufgeknallt (Anhieb saß natürlich nicht...). Ein kleiner Tip: Solltet Ihr kleine Bonitos oder beim Grundangeln kleine Snapper fangen, diese nicht zurücksetzen, sondern nachts an einer Pose (Styroporstück reicht) auslegen. Unser Skipper hat uns erklärt, dass einige Fischarten ungern unter den Bootsschatten ziehen. Ergebnis: Einige Mordsbisse (ein Schlag und nur noch der Kopf vom Köderfisch am Haken ) und der größte GT der Tour von satten 50 Pfund.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

@ Flatfischer
besten Dank für Deinen Bericht. Ich denke Ihr seit die Gruppe die uns nachfolgt. Da habt Ihr dann schlechte Karten, weil wir alles weggefangen haben.   :q  :q  :q 
Nach Deinem Bericht bin ich schon wieder richtig heiß1 es wird Zeit, daß es Februar wird.
Nochmals besten Dank!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Die Seite wildfins kannte ich ja bereits, aber die Videos habe ich natürlich glatt wieder übersehen.  #q  #q  #q 
Ich kann nur sagen: absolut genial!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*

Schöner Fisch und sieht auch noch echt lecker aus aber dann lieber doch nicht, sonst :v
Sag mal Ansgar, fischt Du nur mit Multi oder benutzt Du auch ne Stationärrolle zum fischen. Zum schleppen ist natürlich ne Multie angesagt aber sonst, zB beim Rockfishing??


----------



## Ansgar (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen im Reefbereich*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Fisch und sieht auch noch echt lecker aus aber dann lieber doch nicht, sonst :v
> Sag mal Ansgar, fischt Du nur mit Multi oder benutzt Du auch ne Stationärrolle zum fischen. Zum schleppen ist natürlich ne Multie angesagt aber sonst, zB beim Rockfishing??



Moin,

Rockfishing: (ist zwar kein Big Game - aber trotzdem)
Wenn Du Life bait fishing betreibst und die Rolle ablegen kannst, dann ist ne Multi der Standard. Wenn Du die Rolle nicht ablegen kannst, kannst Du keine grosse Multi fischen - zu schwer und unhandlich, die (mit der Rolle nach oben) den ganzen Tag in der Hand zu halten.
Zum Popper/Blinker casten sieht man viele Multis aber auch einige Stationaerrollen. 

500m 30Ibs Mono - Schnur sollten aber eigentlich schon gerne auf die Rolle passen, denn man kriegt schon ein paar wilde Hookups... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------

